# Experiences with Morton Barns?



## JaneyWaney9

Their ads are everywhere, and they have made some STUNNING stables. I've been to their websites and drooled.

Has anyone been in one/own one? My concern with them is that the roof is metal. The place I board at has a roof of similar material (not a Morton building, though) and when it rains or the snow is melting, it is SO LOUD! I would think that with those metal roofs the barn would be really loud if the weather is bad. 

Also, price-wise, are they affordable, or are they on the more expensive side? I know it would depend on how big the building is.

Just wondering.


----------



## ericp502

We called them out last summer/fall but their prices ended up being almost double everyone else. Ended up having a Amish family build us a beautiful barn for less than half their cost.

They do have some beautiful barns on their website.

Here are some BBB complaints on Morton buildings. Even if they were close to the same cost as the people we chose I wouldn't have built with them just based on their BBB complaints.

http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/morton-buildings-c342483.html


----------



## franknbeans

Many barns, and indoor arenas, at least around here, are built like the Mortons, and you get used to the noise. I boarded at a place with Morton barns years ago, and remember that a storm severely damaged the barn-and Morton came promptly and fixed it free. That impressed me, for sure, since the barns were YEARS old. (like 10-15). I will also say that one of my neighbors, who is exceedingly anal and picky will only have Morton pole barns. He now has 2, and the last one went up last summer in about 2 days. If I were building a barn I sure would give them serious consideration.


----------



## maura

I worked in a Morton barn for years and thought it was lovely.


----------



## natisha

Mortons are nice but pricey.
Insulating the roof/ceiling will drastically cut down on noise.


----------



## wguisbert54

*I can't justify price of Morton Barn*

I used a local "car Amish" crew to build my barn. I simply gave them the specs that I believed met or exceeded the Morton barn. Plus this crew has built a wide variety of horse barns in the region. They were knowledgable about the detailed needs in a horse barn, and came in $35000 less!
I have a friend who has a Morton Barn, and I just can not see the difference!


----------



## ericp502

wguisbert54 said:


> I used a local "car Amish" crew to build my barn. I simply gave them the specs that I believed met or exceeded the Morton barn. Plus this crew has built a wide variety of horse barns in the region. They were knowledgable about the detailed needs in a horse barn, and came in $35000 less!
> I have a friend who has a Morton Barn, and I just can not see the difference!


I agree. We had amish build our barn. They had a Mexican driver but some of them did have cell phones. They did not leave until everything was perfect. They also built the barn in 8 days and that includes all the concrete. True professionals that took pride in their work. I would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## JaneyWaney9

Hiring Amish builders is a great idea! There is a building they built in my area for a store, but it is the style of a horse stable. I'll have to keep that in mind.

I had no idea Morton was so controversial!


----------



## ericp502

JaneyWaney9 said:


> Hiring Amish builders is a great idea! There is a building they built in my area for a store, but it is the style of a horse stable. I'll have to keep that in mind.
> 
> I had no idea Morton was so controversial!


I don't know if they are controversial. They have some bad reviews but they are a company with many locations and lots of customers. I'm sure they have more happy customers than unhappy customers. I just couldn't justify their prices. They were the most expensive quote we received. Only one other company was even close to them and all others were atleast half the cost.


----------



## greentree

My previous vet had a lovely Morton barn! It was built about 5 years ago. I have a friend with two LARGE, older Morton barns, and they look good. We called Morton, but could not seem to hook up with the guy to go look at some of his barns, and then we found the Amish company, and had them build ours.

Nancy


----------



## tim62988

I think the big thing behind Morton is their warranty,

I didn't read through the BBB claims, but it is like saying a particular vehicle brand stinks not because you had problems with the vehicle but because you had problems with the local dealer


Compare costs and what is included in that cost along with the warranty...


----------



## Saddlebag

You ain't heard nuttin until standing under a steel roof during a hail storm. It was coming down hard and hitting with a deafening roar. The horses ran out. If we can't stand it I wonder what it does to them?


----------



## Clayton Taffy

My husbands vet clinic is a Morton, It is beautiful. It was very pricey though. I know, I almost choked when he told me they had over $200,000 just in cabinets. 
But the building is brick with round windows and a burgundy metal roof.


----------



## Fourteen

Saddlebag said:


> You ain't heard nuttin until standing under a steel roof during a hail storm. It was coming down hard and hitting with a deafening roar. The horses ran out. If we can't stand it I wonder what it does to them?


Not to be argumentative, but we have a steel roof on our barn, not insulated, and it doesn't bother the horses one bit.

Horses have become accustomed to the sounds of battle, steam engine locomotives, rifles, and all sorts of loud, uncomfortable noises. It's not the end of the world :lol: Might even help with the desensitizing process :wink:


----------



## ericp502

It doesn't bother our horses either. We do have insulation and a moisture barrier in ours and truthfully its not loud at all.


----------



## 4horses

I like everything about my Morton barn except they put in sliding doors on the stalls instead of the regular doors which was what I wanted. Eventually I might change the doors, as in general most sliding doors tend to get kicked, bent or otherwise warped and no longer slide as well. So far the doors work fine though. The barn is about 4 yrs old now. I wish I had put bars up in one of the stalls as I have one horse who has separation anxiety. 

They did get some bad wood in that was warped and had to replace it before they could finish building the barn. Although that may have been their supplier's fault. 

Ask for netting or something to keep the bugs out of your tack room/feed room. My barn has large openings at the roof for ventilation and the wasps just love it. Eventually I want to climb up there and put some screening in. I hope to do that this spring before the wasps come back.


----------



## countercanter

the barn I board at is a Morton barn...its been around a long time and still looks good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

